

F**k you. Pay me. - Startup t-shirt inspiration in profanity. - Major_Grooves
http://blog.satago.co.uk/2013/11/fk-you-pay-me/

======
Major_Grooves
These are the t-shirts we wore to launch Satago at Techcrunch Disrupt and then
at Web Summit. I almost chickened out of making them, till a) I saw
Transferwise's campaign, then b) a PR guy I know said to "go for it"!

